# Anyone with experience on the Pit Boss 820



## nicks (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the forum here. Was wondering if anyone had any recent experience with the Pit Boss 820 pellet grill. 

I've searched some and found some threads from a year or two ago, but not much recent (also saw that people were getting this grill on sale for $399-$599). 

I'm looking for something in that range, and some of the reviews I saw were pretty good. Just wondering how well of a grill this thing was for the price as an entry level pellet grill?

Unfortuanlty, the grill is $599 at most places now. Been looking at cabelas since they are having a sale soon since I'm a member and can get $75 off a purchase of $500 or more. I also have some points on my cabelas card knocking it down a few hundred dollars as well. 

I've heard it's comparable to a traeger?  I've got buddies that love their traegers, so I'm interested in this one as well. I don't know much about all of the different brands, just what I've seen on the net and never had one before, so just looking for a good entry level pellet grill to mess around with. 

As I said, couldn't find many recent posts on it, and was wondering if anyone had any experience with it?  Thanks again.


----------



## mowin (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm also doing my research on pellet grills.  I haven't seen anything recent for reviews.  Pelletheads or amazing ribs have squat on 'em. I've been seeing them for around $550+. for that price, the gmg Daniel Boone at $599 is a much better deal.
That said I've been eying the Cabela's pellet grill which is a rebranded Camp Chief. The reviews on those other sights have been very good. It's $599, but over the labor day weekend they had it for $399.   I hesitated,  and now the sales off...


----------



## calebj06 (Sep 11, 2015)

I've looked a little at it but the GMG daniel Boone stands out as better to me. 

I can get one for like $675 with the wifi a cover and some pellets. Add all that up and it's really not much more than the pit boss.


----------



## mowin (Sep 12, 2015)

calebj06 said:


> I've looked a little at it but the GMG daniel Boone stands out as better to me.
> 
> I can get one for like $675 with the wifi a cover and some pellets. Add all that up and it's really not much more than the pit boss.



Holy crap.  $675.   I cant find a plain bd for under $600. And  the wifi was $750+.   

Were do u live?  im in upstate NY.


----------



## calebj06 (Sep 12, 2015)

I'm in IL. I first was quoted $750 OTD with a cover and pellets. Then I found another dealer that quoted me similar but then he said he had a demo unit. 

He used it one time for a demo at a party. He is also going to swap out the drip tray so it will be new. He said he will knock off $50-60 so ought to end up $680-690 depending on final bargaining.


----------



## mowin (Sep 12, 2015)

I asked  one dealer about his demo, but he didn't seem to enthusiastic about selling it.   For that price, I'd be a new gmg db owner. I'd say jump on that deal.  Good luck....


----------



## abrooks80 (Feb 14, 2016)

My dad gave me his pit boss 820 for Christmas.  I have used it 4-5 times and like it.  A few things that I had to figure it but once I did it works well.  That being said I would buy a rec tec or a denial boone if this one was not free.
He bought it this past summer at Menards for 399$


----------



## jhjewelljr (Mar 16, 2016)

I just bought a Pit Boss 820 from Menard's for $399 and got my first smoke on it today, a couple of whole chickens.  It was windy (sustained winds around 25 mph, gusts to over 40 all day), and the grill had a bit of a time keeping the temperature consistent.  I had it set to 250 and it would swing from 225 to 275 , depending on the wind gusts.  The meat was cooked very evenly and it turned out really well. This is my first pellet grill, and so far, I really like it.  I'll report back once I can a chance to try it in a not so windy day, where the grill doesn't have to fight the elements changing so much


----------



## nicks (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow, I'd forgot about this thread. I actually saved a little more money and went with the cabelas brand smoker (the larger one). Everything I read had good reviews. Also read it was all camp chef parts under the hood, just rebranded (even had camp chefs support number in the manual). I've cooked probably 15 times on it and couldn't be happier right now. Grill was $799 with $100 off online. Then I used my cabelas points, so came out to a few hundred dollars. 

So far it is working great and a larger size than other pellet smokers in the same price range or higher.


----------



## wolfi (Oct 24, 2016)

I have enjoyed this grill very much overall. Main reason here to write is a WARNING, possibly for all pallet grills.

Pallets are sensitive to humidity, and water sneaking into the auger via heavy storms/rains would be "deadly".

When this happens, pallets dissolve and CAKE UP so hard, that the auger can not move pallets to the burner.

We had to take the entire operating box apart, disconnect motor to auger, apply vibration to the auger in order to finally turn it

out of the shaft with pliers.

The caked pallets were still like concrete and had to be DRILLED out with a long drill and sucked out

constantly with a shop vac. ( I felt like a grill dentist )

This took two hours of annoying work.

HOW TO AVOID SUCH:

When you are finished with the grilling job, empty the pallet container as best as possible.

Turn your grill to a high temperature setting and let the auger BURN OUT the remaining pallets in the shaft.

When all cooled down, I vacuum the pallet box and auger opening.

The grill has never failed since.

On your next grilling you may need to "restart" the grill as there are no left over pallets in the grill.

First start up will somewhat fill the shaft, but rarely fire up the grill.

When the digital temperature reading starts blinking, turn off the grill and electrical connection.

Wait about 20 seconds and plug in the connection which restarts the control board and auger motor.

It works every time now, no more frustrations.

Better sacrifice a few pallets than fixing the grill in two hours !!!


----------

